# macro photo of a water strider



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Yesterday I finally had the chance to head off with a net to a nearby slough to collect some more pond critters to photograph. I was specifically looking for either backswimmers or water boatmen—and of course I didn’t find any of either...

...but I did take collect a water strider to photograph.

I posted this picture and a few others on my blog this morning. I think this was my favourite, but it was a tough choice.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


pond strider side 2 copyright Ernie Cooper 2012 sm for post by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Acro said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

